# 2x2 Rubik's Cube Blindsolve Help



## CuberRiley (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm trying to solve the 2x2 blindfolded, but I dont know any tutorials, and I want to know the best and fastest method to do it.
Also, do they still do 2x2 BLD in competition? Thanks!!!

-Riley


----------



## lerenard (Feb 4, 2015)

The fastest way to it is just to do an extended inspection. After you finish the layer do cll and predict the AUF. If you're asking this question though that may be too advanced for you.


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 4, 2015)

look up 3x3 tutorials... since 2x2 is just corners if you learn how to do a 3x3 blindfolded you can apply that to a 2x2


----------



## Ollie (Feb 4, 2015)

Did you remake this thread?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 4, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Also, do they still do 2x2 BLD in competition?


They never did, and IMO never should.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 5, 2015)

Look up an Old Pochmann corners tutorial on YouTube. You may as well learn full 3BLD though since it isn't much harder to do.


----------



## garrettrogers02 (Feb 5, 2015)

There is only 4 pieces!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 5, 2015)

garrettrogers02 said:


> There is only 4 pieces!



Bruh there are 8


----------



## Ollie (Feb 5, 2015)

2x2 = 4
2x2x2 = 8

The more you know


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

24 stickers - just sayin


----------



## JemFish (Feb 10, 2015)

garrettrogers02 said:


> There is only 4 pieces!



*cough, cough*


----------



## TMOY (Feb 10, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hey everyone, I'm trying to solve the 2x2 blindfolded, but I dont know any tutorials, and I want to know the best and fastest method to do it.



The fastest one is to use your favorite speed method to speedBLD it.
The best method depends on your goal. If you only want to do 2BLD and nothing else, see above. If you plan to move on to bigger cubes later, then you should definitely learn a true BLD method (the corners part of any decent 3BLD method will be OK).



> Also, do they still do 2x2 BLD in competition? Thanks!!!
> -Riley



2BLD has never been official and I truly hope it will never be.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 10, 2015)

TMOY said:


> 2BLD has never been official and I truly hope it will never be.



Especially from a record standpoint, there would only be a few seconds difference (to allow for inspection) between 2x2BLD and normal solving, since many of the top 2x2 solvers one-look their solves anyway. There wouldn't be any different methods used, unlike 3BLD. In fact, if I recall correctly, Lucas Etter did a competition 2x2 round blindfolded just for fun last year.


----------



## MatsLuthman (Feb 15, 2015)

There is a tutorial for 2x2x2 BLD at http://www.luthman.nu that only requires you to learn one very simple algorithm. If your goal is to learn to solve the 3x3x3 blindfolded you should take the time to learn the algorithm for swapping URB with DLF instead of the very simple one (still only one algorithm is needed) as you can use that algorithm for the corners on the 3x3x3, all the information about it is in the tutorial.


----------

